# Are these authentic? Campagnolo Zonda G3 & G4



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Are these authentic? Campagnolo Zonda G3 & G4
I just scored a great deal and wanted to know if I go duped. Are these legit?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Not even close

Zonda™ - Campagnolo - The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps a previous year's model?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*They look real to me.*

I remember those wheels. The "g4" pattern didn't last very long, and was replaced with the radial front / g3 rear style.

They're probably from about 10 years ago. Centaur / Chorus 9-speed level.

Here's a random photo I found :

https://assets.cyclingforums.com.s3.amazonaws.com/b/b8/b83747d8_vbattach3278.jpg


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Argentius said:


> I remember those wheels. The "g4" pattern didn't last very long, and was replaced with the radial front / g3 rear style.
> 
> They're probably from about 10 years ago. Centaur / Chorus 9-speed level.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I paid $320, I hope I didn't get ripped off. I am guessing these will not work with current 11-speed shimano?

I am starting to think this was a bad deal.:mad2:


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Campy knock offs, Shimano 11 speed(?) hub...there is so much wrong with this thead :cryin:

But hey, ride them 'til they die.


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

eekase said:


> Campy knock offs, Shimano 11 speed(?) hub...there is so much wrong with this thead :cryin:
> 
> But hey, ride them 'til they die.


Aye I meant Shimano Ultegra 6700 Cassette.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I had some Zondas with similar rims and rear spoking. front was radial. sold them because of the harsh ride. hubs are the usual good quality Campy. on smooth roads they'd be fine. not the lightest either.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes these are real Campagnolo wheels, albeit older ones.

Campagnolo wheel DNA is evident:
Front hub bearing adjustment.
Triplet racing on rear, with the special spoke heads and how they slot into the hub.
Logotype used appear period-correct.
G3 and G4 lacing.

They made their wheels available with Shimano freewheel bodies. They wised up later and launched Fulcrum to sell to a wider audience (no mix-and-match Shimagnolo gear).

All in all, looks like a good NOS wheelset.

FWIW, most counterfeits would be copying the higher-end wheels like Boras. And they are easy to spot with generic hubs and standard j-bend spokes, and "normal" looking lacing where they should have the G3 triplet lacing on the rear. Silly.


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all this amazing information on this wheelset.


----------

